# Can German Blue Ram be kept with 1" Amano shrimp



## Lymore (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a pair of bolivians, and they tend to be less aggressive than the blues, and once I added them, my ghost shrimp disappeared... but also, my tank isn't too densely planted, so maybe if there's enough places to hide it would be okay?


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

The rams will gobble up any amanos they can find. Like Lymore said, if you want them in the same tank, you'll have to have plenty of cover for the shrimp. Moss makes a great choice, but that means that you won't see much of them - they'll spend most of their time hiding.

Smaller fish would make a better choice if you're concerned about your shrimp. You could put a ridiculously beautiful cloud of cardinal tetras in that 110. I have 7 Endlers in my 6-gallon tank with about 100 (mostly juvenile) red cherries. They smallest shrimplets hide out in the moss where the Endlers can't get at them, but once they get bigger than 1/4 inch or so the Endlers ignore them completely.


----------



## Postal Penguin (Mar 30, 2009)

I have german blues and they dont bother my one 1" CRS. They stare it down but cant decide if its food or not.


----------



## Lymore (Sep 26, 2009)

Yea, once I added my bolivians, later that day I couldn't find a single shrimp.  I loved my shrimpies. At least they were only $0.40 a piece. But they are fun dudes to watch.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

My GBRs ate RCS but left my Amanos alone (of course, my Amanos were all 1-4" so they were at least as big as the Rams... LOL)


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

My rams harrased the ghost shrimp at first but eventually left them alone. Never did kill any of them.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, they will probably eat them. You'd have to have a huge reproducing population of shrimps to avoid over-predation on them. I'm not a big fan of shrimp, so my advice would be get the rams anyway, who cares about the shrimp? lol...


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

I keep Rams with 1" RCS and while sometimes rams harass shrimps, I didn't see any being eaten yet. The point is to have a lot of flora for shrimps to hide in.


----------



## deondrec (Sep 30, 2008)

I kept 2 Blue Rams in a 10 gallon with 5 ghost shrimp. After watching feeding time i was worried for the Rams safety!


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

my rams have eaten rcs but not amanos.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

My rams only became aggressive toward my two Amanos (nearly full grown to full grown) when they were guarding a nest. Other than that, never bothered them even when the Amanos were small. 

I credit this to babying my rams and feeding them like crazy. It was fun to drop a blood worm cube in and sit back to watch the happy couple go out for dinner!


----------



## mynameisjonah (Jan 22, 2008)

Keep the GBR's well fed, and like most others said, many hiding places! You won't really know until you try it out for yourself. Every sitch is different.


----------



## Randy Lau (Mar 29, 2008)

My GBR's terrorize the juvie shrimps but the 1" adults can hold their own ground. In a large enough tank an alert shrimp is way quicker than any GBR and after a while the rams give up (also because I keep them well fed.)


----------

